# new to chickens



## chickenman2 (Dec 5, 2012)

hi i am hoping to get chickens and i don't know where to get them 
so i was wandering if you knew anywere in the uk where i could get them


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

There are quite a few members on here from the UK. One of them will bump on here and be able to let you know. I will forewarn you, chicken math - doesn't add up the same as normal math. For example, I started with 6 chicks. I swore to my hubby 2 1/2 years ago that 6 was more than enough. Well with no roo, I somehow have 9 now.  Mmmhmm. That chicken math got me when I wasn't looking.  Darned if I can help. The little buggers are addicting and so full of personality that how was I suppose to say no???  That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Where abouts are you in the UK?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenman2 said:


> hi i am hoping to get chickens and i don't know where to get them
> so i was wandering if you knew anywere in the uk where i could get them


where in the uk are you ?


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

It depends what you are looking for in your hens. Pure breeds, mixed breeds or ex-battery hens. I have four ex batts and they are fabulous. They have been rescued from awful and cramped conditions for the first year of their life but are lovely and real characters once you get to know them and they grow their feathers back. They are great layers too. If you want rescue ones let me know and I can put you intouch with the right people in the UK.


----------



## chickenman2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Smethwick.(near Birmingham)


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

chickenman2 said:


> Smethwick.(near Birmingham)


Been to Birmingham a few times myself.....used to visit a company there called "Spline Gauges & Master Gears"!!! Being a "Yank" from the rust belt of the mid-west I really like towns such as Birmingham, Liverpool and Manchester....much more so than London town!!!

Cheers and Welcome to our UK friends, glad you found the ChickenForum!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey, I'm kinda close to Birmingham too! Alabama, that is, here in the States!  Just had to. Welcome!!!


----------

